# Coronavirus Thread consolidation:  Links Here



## TUGBrian (Mar 13, 2020)

I want to personally wish everyone in this community be safe and healthy over the next few weeks as the uncertainty of this whole situation continues to unfold.  While I have no desire to get into debates regarding the seriousness of the infection, its impact on travel (among many other things) is certainly being felt by all!  TUG is no exception to this and we are feeling the pain just like most other travel related businesses!

That said, I wanted to make an effort to try to consolidate all the different CV threads on the forums into one post so folks can get the information they need, especially with so many likely staying home more and more!

here is a list of active/current threads on TUG regarding CV:









						Canadian travel to the US or other countries C-19 What’s up?
					

Looked but didn’t see what’s going on crossing the borders  Dave




					tugbbs.com
				












						Are you preparing for a possible Covid-19 outbreak at home?
					

Yesterday, the CDC announced that Covid-19 will most likely become an issue here in the US also and noted that hospitals, schools, etc should start to prepare. https://www.nytimes.com/2020/02/25/health/coronavirus-us.html   On the cruise news thread that Richard has been adding to Bogey21 asked...




					tugbbs.com
				












						How exchange companies are handling cancellations thread
					

I have a feeling that this topic is going to be all over the board and it may be helpful to keep all the info in one place as lots of us are interested in knowing. As we all get information.  Please share here.  Personally, I  have a RCI TPU exchange into Disneyworld that starts next week...




					tugbbs.com
				












						Costco and Coronavirus Panic-Shopping
					

I wasn't going to post anything here about stocking up in preparation of a widespread Coronavirus epidemic, but what happened today kind of changed my mind.    My spouse just got home, literally exhausted, from a very long day working at Costco.  The projected sales for the day in our warehouse...




					tugbbs.com
				












						Refund for Coronavirus cancellations?
					

I have rented several rooms at Disney on eBay for the next several weeks.  Due to the Coronavirus several are requesting refunds.  How would you handle these requests?  i understand Disney is closed however Bonnet Creek is open and it’s past the cancellation date so I would be at a loss.  Please...




					tugbbs.com
				












						Coronavirus Wreaking Havoc on Your Travel Plans?
					

We are feeling lucky that we had no particular difficulty in November with cruise stops in Taiwan, and China or with our departure from Hong Kong. Then for next week, my DW had signed up for a painting class. She;s a watercolorist and this instructor has some notoriety. She felt lucky to be able...




					tugbbs.com
				












						COVID-19 Travel Waiver
					

HGVC's current travel waiver (as of March 12 2020):  We are waiving booking cancellation and modification fees for stays through Tuesday, March 31, for guests traveling to and from Japan and South Korea. We are also waiving booking cancellation and modification fees for stays through Friday...




					tugbbs.com
				












						FYI - Disney World and Universal closing for COVID-19
					

Both through the end of the month, at least for now... https://www.news4jax.com/news/local/2020/03/13/walt-disney-world-resort-closing-amid-covid-19-pandemic/




					tugbbs.com
				












						A Mysterious Virus in Central China Has Infected Dozens, Raising Fears of a New Epidemic. Here's What to Know
					

A Mysterious Virus in Centra] China Has Infected Dozens, Raising Fears of a New Epidemic. Here's What to Know.   https://time.com/5759289/wuhan-pneumonia-outbreak-disease/   Richard




					tugbbs.com
				












						Today's letter from Vistana
					

As a valued member of the Vistana Signature Experiences family, we wanted to provide you with an update on our ongoing efforts to keep our resorts around the globe comfortable and safe environments for our Owners, guests, and associates. Simply put, there is no higher priority for our...




					tugbbs.com
				












						Marriott's Failure on the Coronavirus Pandemic
					

To date, as both a Titanium member of Bonvoy and a Vistana AND a Marriott Vacation Club owner, I've received nothing regarding the COVID-19 situation regarding reservations, etc.  Instead, I get an "Exclusive Owner Events" invite to events that may very well get cancelled in the next couple of...




					tugbbs.com
				












						Rental strict cancellation policy - Covid19
					

Let me preface this by saying I’ve rented units in the past with a no refund policy and have lost money by not being able to go, that’s the risk you run when renting.  Current situation: I posted my week with a full service site and I have a renter who used the website to book a week in March...




					tugbbs.com
				












						Is RCI playing nice on Covid19 cancellations
					

We have two weeks booked at the Sheraton in Phoenix in April and it is looking very unlikely that we will be able to travel.  Our provincial government in Alberta has advised no one to travel at this time.  A day ago it was for anyone over 65 but upgraded today to include anyone.  We don't...




					tugbbs.com
				












						Dealing with covid 19 in our community
					

No surprise to me is that covid 19 has made it to our community. We are close enough to Seattle that it just seemed a matter of time. How it made it here is interesting. It was a square dance out in a country grange type building. I thought it would have been a basket ball tournament or some...




					tugbbs.com
				












						POTUS - Europe travel
					

I'm not going to lie. Just heard POTUS's speech and I'm devastated.  As many of you know, my 16 year old daughter is an AFS exchange student in Switzerland.  She left in August.  Scheduled to be done 6/1,  She is so so so homesick.  I booked a trip last week to visit her week of 4/4 to see her...




					tugbbs.com
				












						II allowing changes to getaways due to Coronavirus
					

Just got off phone with II, they allowed me to get a "replacement" getaway certificate for a future getaway to be taken by Dec 31.  I had bought the Allianz Insurance, but Pandemics aren't covered.  If you call...... Talk politely with the II rep.  Had to get out of our end of month trip to...




					tugbbs.com
				












						Could entire timeshare resorts close down due to the corona virus?
					

Basketball games cancelled. Travel in many businesses cancelled. Stadium events cancelled.  Frankly, anywhere there is a gathering of people of more than 20 appears to be cancelled.  What about timeshare resorts? Some resorts temporarily house 1000s of guest from many parts of the globe. Some...




					tugbbs.com
				












						No more spectators at PGA events starting from March 13, 2020 due to coronavirus
					

https://www.cbssports.com/golf/news/pga-tour-bans-fans-from-remainder-of-2020-players-championship-future-events-due-to-coronavirus/




					tugbbs.com
				












						Concerned with Hospital Prepareness
					

I am concerned with how prepared our local Hospitals are to handle the influx of Coronavirus Patients. Patti's sister is a Nurse at a Hospital in Vancouver Washington. The Hospital does not have sufficient N95 Masks and other equipment for the Staff. So only the Charge Nurse in each Unit/Floor...




					tugbbs.com
				












						Free booking changes announced
					

Letter today... Diamond offering free changes. Post on Vistana thread says Vistana customers sol. 1 for Diamond.  Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk




					tugbbs.com
				












						Disneyland closing for rest of month
					

Starting Saturday (why not tomorrow?) Disneyland is closed until April 1st.




					tugbbs.com
				












						HGVC waiving reservation cancellation fees/booking fees
					

https://www.hiltongrandvacations.com/en/travel-alert  Existing Reservations  We are waiving Club cancellation penalties for travel to any HGV property for check-in dates before May 15, 2020, and we are also refunding your booking fee for applicable reservations.  For faster service, you may...




					tugbbs.com
				












						Wyndham lets owners from China, Japan, Italy, SK, HK, Iran cancel wo penalty
					

See attach




					tugbbs.com
				












						Cancun in 2 weeks... Cancel or chance it?
					

Hubby and I are scheduled to go to Cancun and will be staying at the Lagunamar resort in about 2 weeks.  He thinks that we should cancel due to concerns that we don’t know what will happen in the next 2-3 weeks with the coronavirus.  Media is hyping this thing up and just causing a frenzy!  We...




					tugbbs.com
				












						Can an employer force you to self quarantine for travel out of the country (thread started 3-10-20)
					

My husband works for a small privately owned private K-8 school, in New Jersey.  The people who own the school have made a policy that anyone who travels out of the country must self quarantine for 14 days upon return.  We are due to leave for Aruba on 4/10.  Aruba is not a "hot spot" Does...




					tugbbs.com
				












						NOTHING about COVID-19 on RCI or II?
					

We are leaving for the US tomorrow from Canada for a stay in HHI.  I was surprised this morning the neither RCI or II have ANY statements visible on their sites about the (now) pandemic.  With the travel restrictions announced yesterday by POTUS, there must be hundreds of Europeans who can no...




					tugbbs.com
				






(note if i missed any please let me know and I will add them)


----------



## Panina (Mar 13, 2020)

Great idea to put the links all in one thread. Thank you


----------



## SandyPGravel (Mar 13, 2020)

Holy moly that's a lot of threads!


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 13, 2020)

yea, it surprised even me when i was adding them.  whew.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 13, 2020)

Thanks Brian. I suggested that COVID-19 probably deserved it's own forum a couple of weeks ago so that when this thing ends it can be terminated just as easily. As it is now (before this effort) as we saw, COVID-19 affected darn near every thread.

The whole COVID-19 outbreak has made so many of us (dare I say ALL?) feel helpless. The panic buying and hoarding were just a symptom of trying to do SOMETHING to have a measure of control.

Thanks for what you and the moderators do. You all are appreciated.

Jim


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 13, 2020)

Passepartout said:


> Thanks Brian. I suggested that COVID-19 probably deserved it's own forum a couple of weeks ago so that when this thing ends it can be terminated just as easily. As it is now (before this effort) as we saw, COVID-19 affected darn near every thread.


Might not be a bad idea, and easy for the Mods to manage..  The number of COVID threads continues to grow (and I'm culpable).


----------



## turkel (Mar 14, 2020)

Brian is there a way to move all the threads here? I for one am totally sick of the non stop threads on Covid 19.


----------



## deslagle (Mar 14, 2020)

FYI,
The news networks are not using the true name of Covid 19 but are calling it by the name "Corona" virus as if Corona is the real name of Covid 19.   Covid 19 is a new more virulent straint.  It is like saying a Lexus is just an Automobile.  This statement is true but  a Smart car and the Lexus are two different types of cars and behave differently when they are being driven.  True a Lexus is an automobile and true Covid 19 is a type of Corona virus.
We call a Lexus a Lexus, a Rolls Royce would never be called just an automobile.









						Coronavirus Infections—More Than Just the Common Cold
					

In this Viewpoint Anthony Fauci and colleagues review the emergence of pathogenic human coronaviruses (SARS-Cov and MERS-CoV) as background for discussing a rapidly spreading novel coronavirus (2019-nCoV) identified in 2019 in China and the public health strategies necessary to contain the threat.




					jamanetwork.com
				



"Human coronaviruses (HCoVs) have long been considered inconsequential pathogens, causing the “common cold” in otherwise healthy people. However, in the 21st century, 2 highly pathogenic HCoVs—severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus (SARS-CoV) and Middle East respiratory syndrome coronavirus (MERS-CoV)—emerged from animal reservoirs to cause global epidemics with alarming morbidity and mortality. In December 2019, yet another pathogenic HCoV, 2019 novel coronavirus (2019-nCoV), was recognized in Wuhan, China, and has caused serious illness and death"

  Corona is the name used by the media. But there were 7 types  of them before Covid 19.  Most pharmacists would tell
you up until Jan 2020 that it was the common cold.  We get it every year.  We all have had corona viruses in the past if we are older than a toddler. 

https://www.who.int/health-topics/coronavirus"
"Most people become infected with coronaviruses that cause the common cold at some point during their lives. These infections often occur in the fall or winter.
corona viruses"   Coronaviruses (CoV) are a large family of viruses that cause illness ranging from the common cold to more severe diseases such as Middle East Respiratory Syndrome (MERS-CoV) and Severe Acute Respiratory Syndrome (SARS-CoV)






						A to Z: Coronavirus (for Parents) - Nemours
					

This common viral infection can affect the respiratory tract. Almost everyone has had it at some point in their life. Learn about coronavirus here.




					kidshealth.org
				



"A coronavirus (kuh-RO-nuh-vy-rus) is a common virus that can cause illnesses of the upper respiratory tract.?  Both children and adults.  It is not deadly usually for the elderly.
*More to Know*
Corona viruses are "germs" that can make people and animals sick. CoViruses (corona viruses) cause colds leading to repiratory disease, and many other diseases. Coronaviruses are a family of viruses that can infect the respiratory tract and cause symptoms like a runny nose, cough, sore throat, and fever.
Seven previous coronaviruses can infect humans, including the viruses that cause Middle East respiratory syndrome (MERS) and severe acute respiratory syndrome (SARS). Other coronaviruses can infect animals like cats, dogs, monkeys, and rodents."

Just be aware that there is a Coronavirus that is a COMMON COLD out there as well going on as well.  They will show negative for the flu and negative for Covid 19.
The news media in their ignorance just say Coronavirus and means Covid 19.
Any of you in the medical profession will know the difference.  
This pharmacist just wants others to know that the terminology is leaving a lot to be desired.

By the way, I am due to go to Grand Cayman Morritts Londoner May 1st and then onto St Lucia Windjammer Landing May 8th.  Doubt it will happen.
American Airlines says I will know 72 hours in advance.  But the two islands may close USA citizens out before that.
Lastly, Just an aside.  I live in Benton County eastern washington and as of last night there was no reported case of Covid 19 (3-13-2020) but that will end soon.
We all know Washington State is an epicenter for the Covid 19 but 4 hours east we have not gotten 1 case (Tri Cities, Wa)  and I would hate to be judged if I traveled as a 
Washingtonian as of yesterday.


----------



## jont (Apr 28, 2020)

Thank you Brian


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 28, 2020)

sadly this got all way out of control and its not been udpated since there are SO MANY new threads about this.  it would be like consolidating 50% of all new posts


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 28, 2020)

TUGBrian said:


> sadly this got all way out of control and its not been udpated since there are SO MANY new threads about this.  it would be like consolidating 50% of all new posts



The problem with trying to bunch them together is it's like trying to cram 20 pounds of [insert your own word] into a 10 pound sack.  It won't all fit well, and there will be a lot of spill over.

Since the various threads have cropped up all over the forums, I think you'd be chasing a lost cause at this point.

Maybe make this thread only links to non-opinion articles and resources? Things like how timeshare companies or airlines are handling reservations  during the pandemic.  Or links to outside articles?

Dave


----------



## Steve Fatula (Apr 28, 2020)

I don't think there is much need to consolidate. And I wouldn't want a link to threads that have links to outside articles as most of those are opinion also and you'll find post - counterpost. I could see a use for links to threads about how various timeshares are handling reservations, and airlines, and car rental, etc. Hopefully, those do not degrade into arguments about government and such.


----------

